# POLL: My Son's Pic of UFO or What? Above the Seattle Space Needle & Moon 4/16/2021



## Lara

My son sent me a photo he took this past Friday night at 9:06pm
of the Seattle Space Needle and Moon in Seattle, WA. What do you think that blue image in the sky is?
If I enlarge it, it becomes clearer but the quality posted here is more blurry. There's a Poll above.


----------



## hawkdon

Somebody out with a Drone maybe....


----------



## Lara

I tried to take a close-up of my son't iphone pic. 
Seriously, can't be a plane. Don't forget to take the Poll



Here's a UFO over Arizona:


----------



## Chet

Google says that the sun sets in Seattle at 8:08 PM. I have seen the effect of the sun lighting up a nearby cloud when the sun was over the horizon. The sun wasn't visible to the observer on the ground, but visible from the perspective of the cloud.


----------



## Lara

Space Debris:


----------



## Lara

Interesting observation Chet, maybe, but did you see the close-up I posted above? Those 2 things coming out the top are more defined in the original....a little more structural...but not that much...it's fuzzy in the original too when you enlarge it that much.


----------



## Chet

I should have said airplane in the above instead of cloud. The passengers could see the sun from their viewpoint but someone on the ground could not. It is not different than the sun illuminating the moon if you think about it. It depends on if the plane is high enough and the angle of the sun relative to Seattle, which could be calculated. Maybe I'll try to someday.


----------



## tbeltrans

Considering that "UFO" =* U*nidentified *F*lying *O*bject, and we don't know what that thing in the picture is, by definition it is "unidentified" and is flying since it is up in the air.  This says nothing about where it came from or whose it is, or what it is because it is unidentified.

Tony


----------



## RadishRose

I voted for UFO, but I really think it's the Peter Pan ship


----------



## Lara

@Chet you can change your answer if you want.
There is a blue button in the lower right corner that says "Change Vote".

You've got a point about the illuminated plane but those wings are sticking up in a weird way. That's why I ruled that one out.


----------



## Lara

Love ya' RadishRose...your a nut. But a clever nut That made me laugh out loud
But Peter Pan's ship is really close


----------



## SetWave




----------



## RadishRose

SetWave said:


> View attachment 161072


Even better, @SetWave


----------



## Murrmurr

Pretty fat for a drone; unrecognizable as a plane. I voted No Clue.


----------



## Lara

Could be the Batmobile...


----------



## Dana

_The debris most likely came from a Falcon 9 rocket that launched on March 4 to put several Starlink satellites into orbit…and constructed by SpaceX._


----------



## ohioboy

*M*icrowave *A*mplification by *S*timulated *E*mission of *R*adiation beam blot.


----------



## Homeschoolie

A drop of toothpaste that splashed on the cell phone camera area while brushing his teeth with the phone on the countertop next to him!


----------



## Aunt Marg

I cast my vote as a UFO, and what I'm hoping is that it was an extraterrestrial alien craft UFO.

Did your son mention anything related to the speed at which the object was travelling, Lara? Fast, slow, hovering?

Did your son mention any strange sounds coming from the craft?

What about coloured lights, something out of the ordinary?


----------



## Lara

Actually Aunt Marge...I'm pretty sure he was only focused on the Seattle Space Needle and the Moon. I don't think he even noticed it until I pointed it out in the photo and he just said it was probably a plane. I told him I was going to send it to the Seattle News Stations, Pentagon, CIA, and Marco Rubio who is heading up the new program of looking into the recently increased sightings, mostly in New York (report due out in June).

He just laughed at me with some comment about not knowing I was becoming a CIA agent.

"I ain't got no respect" to coin a phrase from Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## ohioboy

*L*ight *A*mplification by *S*timulated *E*mission of *R*adiation beam blot.


----------



## fmdog44

Photos can't define it only videos show movement and movement can be very revealing like those on "Paranormal Caught on Camera".


----------



## Lara

Darn...I shoulda' put that in the poll @ohioboy


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lara said:


> Actually Aunt Marge...I'm pretty sure he was only focused on the Seattle Space Needle and the Moon. I don't think he even noticed it until I pointed it out in the photo and he just said it was probably a plane. I told him I was going to send it to the Seattle News Stations, Pentagon, CIA, and Marco Rubio who is heading up the new program of looking into the recently increased sightings, mostly in New York (report due out in June).
> 
> He just laughed at me with some comment about not knowing I was becoming a CIA agent.
> 
> "I ain't got no respect" to coin a phrase from Rodney Dangerfield


This sort of thing has always fascinated me to the nth.

So happy to know you sent this off to interested parties.

Not so much over the course of winter, but come summer, when we're outside in the evenings relaxing and star-gazing, my imagination wanders wildly, causing me to think of alien life, space-crafts from other planets and galaxies, Star Trek, and so forth.

I don't for a second believe we are the only life forms in the universe.


----------



## Chet

Any photo taken at night would have a long exposure time, so a moving object like a plane would appear elongated like the picture shows. Planes display flashing lights at night which would explain brighter points in the image.


----------



## ohioboy

Aunt Marg said:


> This sort of thing has always fascinated me to the nth.
> 
> So happy to know you sent this off to interested parties.
> 
> Not so much over the course of winter, but come summer, when we're outside in the evenings relaxing and star-gazing, my imagination wanders wildly, causing me to think of alien life, space-crafts from other planets and galaxies, Star Trek, and so forth.
> 
> I don't for a second believe we are the only life forms in the universe.



Marge, I have always believed it is extremely unlikely we are alone. Possible, of course, likely, not very.


----------



## Aunt Marg

ohioboy said:


> Marge, I have always believed it is extremely unlikely we are alone. Possible, of course, likely, not very.


It's surprising how many people are convinced that we're the only ones.


----------



## tbeltrans

Aunt Marg said:


> This sort of thing has always fascinated me to the nth.
> 
> So happy to know you sent this off to interested parties.
> 
> Not so much over the course of winter, but come summer, when we're outside in the evenings relaxing and star-gazing, my imagination wanders wildly, causing me to think of alien life, space-crafts from other planets and galaxies, Star Trek, and so forth.
> 
> I don't for a second believe we are the only life forms in the universe.


I simply figure that if we are supposed to be the only "intelligent" life in the universe, the universe is in serious trouble.   

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg

tbeltrans said:


> I simply figure that if we are supposed to be the only "intelligent" life in the universe, the universe is in serious trouble.
> 
> Tony


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ohioboy

tbeltrans said:


> I simply figure that if we are supposed to be the only "intelligent" life in the universe, the universe is in serious trouble.
> 
> Tony



Reminds me of the 3 stooges episode. The nitwits were in trouble by a goon and thugs.

Moe: We're in trouble men.
Larry: Yeah, it's gonna take brains to get us out if this one.
Moe: That's why I said we're in trouble.


----------



## Lara

Sounds like you know your stuff @Chet  I was reading about the shapes of some recent sightings as being the shape of a "Tic-Tac". Another described their sighting as a pill shape...(same as tic-tac basically).

This photo my son took looks similar to a tic-tac but more like a blimp with wings.

Kinda' like this...when pigs fly


----------



## Dana

Quite possibly it was part of the April Lyrid meteor shower which was sighted over Seattle in that time span!
.


----------



## Lara

Anyone who is interesting in alien life under the surface of the earth...

These 2 Navy Pilots describe a pill shaped object that darted around them at incredible speed, mimicked their altitude and movements, then they observed a most unusual exit....something white moving under the sea with whitecaps over it, then the UFO entered and disappeared.
https://www.newsweek.com/ufo-sighting-ex-navy-pilot-encounter-tic-tac-shaped-flying-object-752359


----------



## tbeltrans

Lara said:


> Anyone who is interesting in alien life under the surface of the earth...
> 
> These 2 Navy Pilots describe a pill shaped object that darted around them at incredible speed, mimicked their altitude and movements, then they observed a most unusual exit....something white moving under the sea with whitecaps over it, then the UFO entered and disappeared.
> https://www.newsweek.com/ufo-sighting-ex-navy-pilot-encounter-tic-tac-shaped-flying-object-752359


Well, this is just great.  As kids, we are scared of the monster that lives under the bed, and as adults, the thing that lives under the earth.   

Tony


----------



## Dana

Maybe the pilots were visiting King Neptune under the sea....ok ok....I'm outa here.


----------



## Lara

Dana said:


> Quite possibly it was part of the April Lyrid meteor shower which was sighted over Seattle in that time span!
> .


I just looked up the Lyrid Meteor Shower. It peaks tonight April 21-22!! I'm going to run outside and see if our sky is clear enough. If what I pictured in the OP was a UFO then maybe the Aliens timed their appearance with the meteor shower for some reason.


----------



## ohioboy




----------



## ohioboy

Maybe it was a Star from a billion light years away that fizzled out when it fell to Earth.


----------



## Mike

UFO and all the "Don't Know" should be added to that category.

Mike.


----------



## Lara

Mike said:


> UFO and all the "Don't Know" should be added to that category.


I figure "Unidentified Object" and "No Clue" are different since "no clue" includes both unidentifiable and identifiable things like a plane and drone. Whereas unidentifiable doesn't include planes and drones.


----------



## Lara

Lara said:


> This UFO photo my son took looks... like a blimp with wings.
> Kinda' like this...when pigs fly
> View attachment 161095


Yesterday I said that I thought the UFO image my son took in Seattle looked like a blimp with wings sticking up.
Well, today I read that "metallic blimp" is one of the 3 typical shapes seen...and found a video saying the same thing:
You will see the "Metallic Blimp shaped UFO at the 1:10 minute.






"Photos and videos of triangle-shaped objects blinking and moving through the clouds were taken by Navy personnel, Pentagon spokeswoman Sue Gough said in a statement to CNN. *She also confirmed that photos of three unidentified flying objects -- one "sphere" shaped, another "acorn" shaped and one characterized as a "metallic blimp" -- were also taken by Navy personnel."*

My son's photo (original size posted in OP)
Do you think maybe it's an actual blimp instead of a ufo?
If it's just a blimp, what are those 2 things coming out of the top?


----------



## fmdog44

I  think I have seen every video of UFOs and subscribe to a daily watch for all new videos. (ufosightingsdaily.com) No doubt they are here and I think long before we arrived so that makes us "_the visitors_."


----------



## Lara

fmdog44 said:


> I  think I have seen every video of UFOs and subscribe to a daily watch for all new videos. (ufosightingsdaily.com) No doubt they are here and I think long before we arrived so that makes us "_the visitors_."


So then, I'm curious what your Poll choice would be.


----------



## fmdog44

Lara said:


> So then, I'm curious what your Poll choice would be.


Without convincing evidence I offer no opinion. A still photo is just not enough. I was not going to post this but I will. Wednesday night I got up off the couch to walk out on the balcony as I do several times a day just for the air. In the clear sky to my left I saw an aqua colored star roar past from the west to the east at a rate of speed I can't define but faster than everything I have seen in my life. It was truly incredible. There were clouds near the horizon and I could barely see this light through them then it was gone. It was the size of a medium star. If that thing is man made then science has made a huge leap forward no one knows about. Oh, and there was no sound and it was not a meteor I have seen meteors. What a beautiful experience.


----------



## ohioboy

fmdog44 said:


> Without convincing evidence I offer no opinion. A still photo is just not enough. I was not going to post this but I will. Wednesday night I got up off the couch to walk out on the balcony as I do several times a day just for the air. In the clear sky to my left I saw an aqua colored star roar past from the west to the east at a rate of speed I can't define but faster than everything I have seen in my life. It was truly incredible. There were clouds near the horizon and I could barely see this light through them then it was gone. It was the size of a medium star. If that thing is man made then science has made a huge leap forward no one knows about. Oh, and there was no sound. What a beautiful experience.


That was a Meteor shooting past, not a Star.


----------



## Lara

Wow fmdog...I'm glad you shared that. It sounds amazing and consistent with other sightings. What an experience.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Because of the location, Seattle, the rational possibilities are endless.
The area has Boeing, Lockheed/Martin, Boeing Air Field, University of Washington, Whidbey Island and McCord Air Force bases and multiple Navy Military Facilities/Bases that all do top secret activities.
It is not unusual for slightly odd looking odd sized craft to fly out of Boeing Field.
I personally have seen a grey unmarked airplane flying very low and very, very slow ( I didn't know a large plane could fly that slow and stay airborne).
It had  a tiny craft shaped like @Lara's  pig photo tailgating it !
I called and asked what/who it was.
I was told it was something Boeing/Lockheed were testing.
But they didn't tell me WHAT they were testing.


----------



## Dana

_NASA has changed the description from UFO to Unidentified Flying Illusion._


----------



## SetWave

ohioboy said:


> *L*ight *A*mplification by *S*timulated *E*mission of *R*adiation beam blot.


Worked as an assistant to a laser scientist for a time in the 70s. Fascinating. He was a cool guy and every day with him was a learning experience.


----------



## SetWave

Dana said:


> _NASA has changed the description from UFO to Unidentified Flying Illusion._


And I find that hilarious. Operation Blue Book was closed in the late 60s and I read the report over the major's shoulder. When I saw the statement, "The United States Air Force has determined UFOs do not exist," my mission was clear. Obtained a copy and changed the wording to, "UFOs have determined the United States Air Force does not exist". Excellent if I may say so myself.


----------



## ohioboy

SetWave said:


> Worked as an assistant to a laser scientist for a time in the 70s. Fascinating. He was a cool guy and every day with him was a learning experience.



I remember many decades ago when Man split the Atom for the first time.

Heck, I couldn't split a log much less an atom.


----------



## fmdog44

ohioboy said:


> That was a Meteor shooting past, not a Star.


No it was not a meteor and who said it was a star?!! Puzzling why a person that did not witness it somehow knows what it was.


----------



## ohioboy

fmdog44 said:


> No it was not a meteor and who said it was a star?!! Puzzling why a person that did not witness it somehow knows what it was.



Yes, puzzling isn't it.


----------

